# Cups/SMB/Foomatic

## SQLBoy

I'm trying to get my network printers working.  The problem is I can't get foomatic installed because its yelling about perl modules I have not been able to find anywhere in CPAN.  Mainly, Data:Grove.  I have XML:Grove but Data:Grove is no place to be found.

Anyway, can someone footmatic this for me and post me the output or email me at SQLBoy@playway.net

```

foomatic-configure -s cups -p printer ID -c smb://boba:fet@192.168.128.1/HPColor -n queue name -d cljet5

```

[/code]

----------

## kybber

I believe your syntax is wrong. Where you type '-p printer', 'printer' should be one of the printer-definition-files found in /usr/local/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/ (without the xml-extension).

----------

## SQLBoy

I can't install foomatic.  It complains of perl dependencies I can't seem to find in CPAN.

----------

## kybber

If you tell me what printer you have, then I'll do the foomatic-configure-thingie for you

----------

## SQLBoy

I have an HP LJIII si and a HP Color laserjet 5.  I am using Samba to connect to the print server.

thanks.

----------

## kybber

I just saw that on www.linuxprinting.org, you can have the ppd files automatically generated via a web-interface. That would probably be even better, in case you have to make some changes or something. Just go to http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=HP, select your printer(s) (you'll see they are both only partially supported...), click on the link to the recommended driver (which is omni for both printers), select your printer from the PPD-O-Matic file generator, and there you go!

----------

## SQLBoy

With the example in the Gentoo print how-to they used the samba settings when they generated the PPD file.  The online one does not allow that.  I'm only assuming they are needed but I don't see any reason to if they are not used.

----------

## kybber

I don't think this makes any difference since you would use cups to add the printer anyways. AFAIK the only thing foomatic-configure does is spit out a ppd-file which describes some properties of the printer. This file is then used by cups when you add the printer, e.g. via the web-interface localhost:631, and there you specify where the printer is attached. At least I can see no mention of smb in neither of my two ppd-files (both printers are connected via samba). Can anyone confirm this?

----------

